# cute keychain :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I got this as a gift but I don't think I want to put my keys on it and throw it in my purse tho....I'm afraid it would get ruined! The bottom of my purse is very scary! LOL Cute huh???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! That is cute, although..it reminds me more a shihtzu than a havanese, 
Wood is pretty durable 

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

it's not wood..it is soft ...almost like some kind of leather
LOL! they probably use that same dog for a bunch of different long haired breeds and just change the name tag!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cute! Like his/her little mouth - that looks Havanesey to me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is really cute and it does look like leather.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is adorable. I'd be careful of it as well. If it ever made it to the bottom of my handbag, oh my!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Cute! I think it looks more like a Griffon!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I really like that one!!! It might be cute clipped onto your purse, etc....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, like a cell phone charm maybe??

That's surprising! I really would've thought it was wood, lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That really is cute! No matter the breed-it is adorable!!!


----------

